#ubuntu-us-co 2011-02-15
<jacartamonkey> anybody awake yet?
<jacartamonkey> *yawn
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-02-17
<soreau> FunnyLookinHat: ezrafree: Do you guys actually live in CO? (if so, what part?)
<FunnyLookinHat> Heck yes I do soreau
<FunnyLookinHat> Denver
<FunnyLookinHat> Work in Boulder.
<FunnyLookinHat> How about you?
<soreau> Springs :)
<FunnyLookinHat> I figured my whois would have given that away...
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah nice.
<FunnyLookinHat> So what's your story?
<soreau> heh, I usually don't whois most people
<FunnyLookinHat> I whois with a vengeance.
<FunnyLookinHat> It makes me feel like a script kiddie.
<soreau> lol
<soreau> I'm wishing I could figure out how to go to school for CS. But I probably have enough linux under my belt to make a great software tester
<soreau> I just can't get my foot in the door without a degree or anything tangible
<soreau> FunnyLookinHat: Knowing you from irc and (now) that you work in Boulder, I'm willing to guess you do something with computers for a living ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah yeah - degrees are really important for the resume right now...
<FunnyLookinHat> But
<FunnyLookinHat> If you know people you can get a foot in the door.
<soreau> Yea, true
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah - I'm a fancied-up programmer.
<soreau> That's my biggest problem is not knowing folks. I don't really care much for people in general :P
<soreau> FunnyLookinHat: That's cool, what do you develop mostly?
<FunnyLookinHat> Heh
<FunnyLookinHat> Hmm
<FunnyLookinHat> Well I do everything from PHP/MySQL/Etc. to Android/iPhone/Java
<soreau> oh wow
<FunnyLookinHat> I don't claim to be an expert in any of those - but I can get by well enough. :)
<soreau> For iPhone/Android, do you run the OS in a VM or what?
<soreau> or do you use a real phone to test (or both)
<FunnyLookinHat> I do all of my Android testing on a real device - for iPhone I have to use a mac, and I test on a ghetto 2G and the simulators.
<FunnyLookinHat> I avoid the Android VM as much as possible - it's awful.
<soreau> ah ok
<FunnyLookinHat> So what are you interests?  Programming?  Linux admin?
<FunnyLookinHat> WoW?
<FunnyLookinHat> ;)
<soreau> Not WoW.
<soreau> :)
<soreau> I was just curious because I've never dabbled in any embedded OS app dev before
<FunnyLookinHat> <-- Recently free of the clutches of WoW.
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah ok
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah it's fun -
<soreau> But yea I'm into programming and fixing things.. handy with a soldering iron
<soreau> Big linux head - enjoy fixing drivers where I can and filing bugs when I can't
<soreau> I spent a couple years as a hobby building a circuit interface for N64 controllers, 4 of them, the entire board fits in an N64 shell and plugs into the parport.
<soreau> Kinda what turned me on to linux is the fact that I was able to actually fix the timing in the driver and go on to implement rumble in the gamecon driver
<FunnyLookinHat> Nice!
<FunnyLookinHat> That's so awesome
<FunnyLookinHat> I've never done anything that low-level... well minus soldering all sorts of crap onto my old TI-85 calculator.
<soreau> Yea, I'm pretty proud of that accomplishment even though it took for-freaking-ever and I had a lot of help from vojtech and other LK input subsystem devs :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Hey - that's the best way to learn - from others... no harm in that.
<FunnyLookinHat> I actively keep an IRC channel open for any language I'm currently working in.  :)
<soreau> Oh no doubt
<soreau> So I did a lot on the compiz project too
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh cool
<FunnyLookinHat> So you know a decent amount of C ?
<soreau> But now, I'm moving on to learn the monotony that is webpage devel stuff to try and build my own site
<soreau> Enough C/C++ to scrap by :)
<soreau> scrape*
<FunnyLookinHat> :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Web devel...
<FunnyLookinHat> It ruins my life.  :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Well that and IE.
<soreau> whatever you wanna call it
<soreau> Yes, I now know that IE is CRAP
<soreau> Even more than I knew previously
<FunnyLookinHat> Hah
<FunnyLookinHat> Hey you should try to make it up to Denver for our next release party
<FunnyLookinHat> for 11.04
<FunnyLookinHat> It's crazy to think Ubuntu is at 11.04 - I started with 6 something I think...
<soreau> Hey, you guys host a release party? (every six months)
<soreau> ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Heck yes.
<soreau> This last time was at a bar or something, wasn't it?
<FunnyLookinHat> Sort of - we met above a pub in this big meeting room with couches, etc.
<soreau> oh cool
<soreau> Yea, I want to do that some time
<soreau> Hell I wish UDS would come to denver one year ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> !!!
<FunnyLookinHat> That would be very cool :)
<FunnyLookinHat> We have a few members that Attend UDS.
<FunnyLookinHat> nealmcb_ and joey both do I believe.
<joey> I do
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah - he lives!
<joey> all the time now vs sporadically
<soreau> heh
<soreau> I think SmSpillaz (main compiz dev now) works for cannonical and will be at UDS this year (in florida?)
<soreau> Or did it already happen last month?
<soreau> I don't keep track of these things
<FunnyLookinHat> me neither - when it comes to Ubuntu I'm much more into being a user than a dev...
<soreau> Yea really
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm a dev all day - don't want to do any more at night. :)
<soreau> If I want to develop, I'm on Arch or Gentoo :)
<FunnyLookinHat> HAH
<FunnyLookinHat> I used to compile...  then ...  it got old.
<soreau> Ubuntu is me trying to act like a user hehe
<soreau> By time I'm done with it, it's not really a ubuntu anymore :D
<soreau> Yea, ubuntu 10.10 decided to nuke my gentoo partition when I told it to only use it for mounting during the installation
<soreau> coulda been pebcak, not sure. But I had mixed feelings when I found out. Fortunately there wasn't too much important data on it
<soreau> Thinking about giving fedora another go but *yawn*
<soreau> Oh I started ubuntu at Hoary Hedgehog and still have the original cd's
<soreau> 5.04 I think
<soreau> FunnyLookinHat: So when's the next release party?
<FunnyLookinHat> soreau, good question/.
<soreau> :)
 * FunnyLookinHat checks the release schedule.
<FunnyLookinHat> probably the weekend of the 29th of april
<FunnyLookinHat> Last time we did a Sunday night - most people were able to make that...  minus joey of course.
<FunnyLookinHat> (!!!)
<soreau> Do you know where yet or is this posted anywhere?
<FunnyLookinHat> No we haven't officially planned it yet.
<FunnyLookinHat> I
<FunnyLookinHat> I'll probably start making calls and sending emails come the beginning of April.
<FunnyLookinHat> Are you on our mailing list?
<soreau> nope
<FunnyLookinHat> You should be!
<soreau> How many people usually show up anyway?
<FunnyLookinHat> https://lists.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-us-co
<FunnyLookinHat> We had over 30 last time.
<soreau> oh, that's decent
<FunnyLookinHat> Really great time - we had everything from "noobies" to veterans.
<soreau> oh wow, dev-wanted ads?
 * soreau signs up
<FunnyLookinHat> dev-wanted ads ?
<soreau> On the ml, the most recent posting
<soreau> FunnyLookinHat: Do they have a different meeting for cosprgs or do you know
<soreau> I'm just kinda thinking anything that happens in the springs isn't going to have as cool of people as dnever ;)
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah
<FunnyLookinHat> Hahaha
<FunnyLookinHat> We don't have any extra meetings in the springs - but we've been trying to get our monthly hacker-meetups going again
<FunnyLookinHat> They were basically a chance to talk shop - etc.
<soreau> oo, what're those about?
<soreau> oh cool
<FunnyLookinHat> yeah they were fun
 * soreau likes to hax0r
<FunnyLookinHat> Kevin Fries - one of our members - hosts one in Broomfield and one in Wash park - once a month
<FunnyLookinHat> But yeah - nothing for the springs yet :(
<FunnyLookinHat> hah
<FunnyLookinHat> j00 |337 h4x0r pwn4g3!
<soreau> hehehe
<FunnyLookinHat> soreau, hey since you're interested in getting drivers working and whatnot - why not contribute to this so my Optimus can work correctly on my T410?  :)  https://launchpad.net/~hybrid-graphics-linux
<soreau> FunnyLookinHat: I don't get the purpose of a 'switchable gpu'
<FunnyLookinHat> soreau, battery life + performance
<soreau> Ah ok
<FunnyLookinHat> But it does it on-the-fly w/o reboot (with correct ACPI/Driver/OS support)
<FunnyLookinHat> Very cool stuff.
<soreau> Well it looks like airlied's already involved with this so my guess is that good things will happen
<soreau> The only thing I could really do is test if I had one
<FunnyLookinHat> In the meantime I just run the nVidia chip full time on my laptop - I prefer performance over battery life.
<soreau> sounds hariy though.. switching the gpu hardware and driver while X is running
<FunnyLookinHat> Well nVidia optimus technology handles most of the difficult stuff.
<soreau> huh
<FunnyLookinHat> The problem is getting X to switch screens on the fly and flag the correct stuff for the Optimus system
<soreau> but, by default I also have to say nVidia is uncooperative with FOSS and for that reason I don't like to promote them
<FunnyLookinHat> They have a demo video of them hitting a switch, pulling the GPU off the computer, and the comp keeps running as if nothing happened
<FunnyLookinHat> yeah.
<FunnyLookinHat> It used to be different.
<soreau> OTOH, they do have some things going like their cg-toolkit, CUDA and their multi-object drawing caps (forgot what it's called)
<FunnyLookinHat> So weird.
<soreau> I don't understand why they can't just make a quality gpu and actually get the power management stuff right
<soreau> FunnyLookinHat: But yea, if you want more info about your optimus driver(s), ping airlied in #dri-devel or #nouveau
<FunnyLookinHat> Heh - the holy crail of CPU design.
<FunnyLookinHat> Cool I might just do that.
<soreau> He has one of these machines (along with a whole lab of radeons and ghad knows what else)
<soreau> I love the radeon devs that work for AMD, they're pretty good at what they do and extremely helpful to boot
<soreau> I would install airlieds kernel for this optimus technology and test
<FunnyLookinHat> I'll have to make sure I have everything necessary backed up first...  this is my work machine. :)
<soreau> Meh, the worst that could happen is it doesn't work and you have to revert to your old kernel
<FunnyLookinHat> Well - I went through quite a bit of finnicking to get the GPU supported correctly...
<soreau> Sounds like it's not all the way sorted yet :)
<FunnyLookinHat> heh
<soreau> Or if multi-boot is an option, setup a test partition
<FunnyLookinHat> not for me at least :)
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah I dual boot already -  I suppose I could partition gain.
<FunnyLookinHat> *again
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-02-16
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, if I didn't know better, I'd say you were turning into an Apple Fanboy.
<joey> who me?
<joey> and it would be "returning fanboy"
<FunnyLookinHat> Yeah you
<FunnyLookinHat> hah
<joey> I left mac to come to ubuntu in 2005
<FunnyLookinHat> Stop selling people on the devil!
<joey> I might be a bit short sided but I only think ubuntu and apple products are worthwhile
<joey> they are both built on unix, have open source in them, etc
<FunnyLookinHat> There certainly seems to be a "linux-powered ultrabook" hole that needs to be filled in the market.
<FunnyLookinHat> Linux powered - as in - shipped w/ full Linux support and actually good battery life.
<joey> yeah
<joey> What I see at conferences certainly has changed
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm excited to see what people bring to this next UDS
<FunnyLookinHat> that's for sure.
<FunnyLookinHat> yeah
<joey> in 2005 it was  50% some linux (usually slackware), 49% windows, and 1% mac
<joey> today it's 60% mac, 40% ubuntu, and 1% windows
<joey> somewhere in the middle it was 50% ubuntu, 10% some other linux variant, 20% mac, 20% win
<FunnyLookinHat> Talking about you - or what people bring to UDS?
<joey> what I see at UDS, Linaro Connect, and other confs I go to
<joey> even defcon although I'm a bit out of touch with that scene
<joey> The other advantage which I forgot to put in my email to telecon was ...  with an Air and I go to any of the nearby apple stores and get it replaced
<joey> whereas with the Asus, well, good luck with that
<joey> you have to call an 800 number and then ship it off and if you're lucky you'll get it back in a month
<FunnyLookinHat> ah
<FunnyLookinHat> I've never had much luck running Ubuntu on mac hardware
<FunnyLookinHat> Always frustrated me.
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-02-17
<joey> if anyone is awake please join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/stream/30ee630ee6690f5b83c20881d8124f1c0ffee8e7e21c2?authuser=0&hl=en-US&source=1#
<FunnyLookinHat> am I too late?
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah yeah it would appear so.
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-02-15
<efm> hi all is there going to be something going on for the global-jam in colorado?
<FunnyLookinHat> efm, I haven't heard of anything - but you should post to the mailing list to see if there is any other buy-in
<FunnyLookinHat> Something might just come about at the last minute  :)
<efm> I'm not on the mailing list FunnyLookinHat
<FunnyLookinHat> Well you should be!
<efm> yeah, I know
<FunnyLookinHat> That's where a majority of our communication takes place - the IRC channel is basically just a placeholder
<ToyKeeper> Funny, that's how the LCDproc project works too...  its IRC channel generally has nothing to do with the project, and only the mailing list is really useful.
<ToyKeeper> It's weird when people ask me about it though, since I haven't been involved in that project for like a decade.
<FunnyLookinHat> heh]
<Cheri703> FunnyLookinHat: that is pretty much the opposite of u-ohio :) we're active on IRC and not the mailing list.
<Cheri703> ToyKeeper: are you the same person who comes in to U-Women on occasion? If not, very similar name
<ToyKeeper> Yup, that's me.
<ToyKeeper> I just ... er, haven't been on freenode much lately.
<Cheri703> I met you in Budapest :) I played SET in the hallway with you
<ToyKeeper> Oh, hi!  :)
<Cheri703> I am going to be moving to Denver in June :)
<ToyKeeper> I have a hard time keeping up with ~10 chat networks, each with several channels.
<Cheri703> makes sense :)
<ToyKeeper> I remembered to come back here because Steam launched yesterday for Linux and I needed a public network where I could talk to Valve to help them publish it.
<FunnyLookinHat> heh
<ToyKeeper> Kinda weird...  the person handling that is a guy I used to run into a lot back in the 90s when I was doing a lot of graphics algorithms.  Haven't talked to him in a decade.
<ToyKeeper> It's his fault my code ended up in a bunch of free and commercial projects.  Like, I was rather surprised when I bought a PS2 Game Shark and saw my own water simulation running behind the menus.
<efm> Cheri703: are you coming to Colorado for a job?
<efm> that's cool Toykeeper, some parts of the net are a really small tow
<efm> n
<Cheri703> efm: I have a job that lets me work from anywhere, so I'm taking advantage of that and moving somewhere new and more interesting :) Right now I live in a small town in ohio and I hate it. I moved here from Columbus, and I'm ready to a. get out of ohio, b. get back to civilization, and c. be done with humid summers
<efm> Cheri703: then colorado would fit. Why did you pick Denver, rather than Boulder or Fort Collins?
 * efm thinks Fort Collins is rather nice
<Cheri703> boulder is more expensive cost of living (from what I understand) and Denver had a few things I was interested in. :) Also very bike friendly. I'm car-free, so public transit and bike trails and such are nice
<Cheri703> I'm already having sticker shock, new place will be >2x as much as current place, going from smallish 2 bedroom house with a garage and yard to a 1 bd apartment >_<
<efm> it's getting a lot easier to live without a car.
<efm> that amount of space change will be a good reason to get rid of things.
<Cheri703> oh, for sure
 * efm has had good success with dropping possessions this year
<Cheri703> I'm only taking like 2-3 furniture items, and those all collapse to pretty small amounts of space. I'm driving my stuff out in a uhaul, and goal is to get the smallest truck possible. no point in moving stuff that I don't really like or doesn't really meet my needs anyway :)
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-02-16
<ToyKeeper> Cheri703: If you're car-free, Denver might not be the greatest place to live...
<Cheri703> I've heard mixed opinions. when I visited last month I used the bus to get around, and it was fine. I have a recumbent trike with an electric assist, so that'll get me around pretty well too.
<ToyKeeper> Its public transit is pretty lacking compared to most big cities, and during the winter it can be extremely unpleasant going by foot or bike sometimes.
<ToyKeeper> However, if you limit yourself to specific areas where the transit is available, it should be okay.
<Cheri703> Coming from a small town in Ohio, and last winter I commuted to my (horrible) job on my trike through the ENTIRE winter, it'll be ok :) There's a bus system here, but it is VERY limited
<ToyKeeper> :)
<Cheri703> I like to joke around about the fact that it is *actually* uphill both ways for me to walk downtown from my house, and I will tell my nephew stories when he's older about "walking up hill both ways in the snow, just to <random errand>"
<ToyKeeper> I'm pretty fond of Fort Collins.  If I leave, it won't be for Denver, but to somewhere with more humid and consistent weather instead.
<Cheri703> my trip in Jnauary was my first time ever in CO, I hope to explore the state more once I move out there :)
<Cheri703> I moved to ohio from california when I was a kid (thanks parents), and I have been here almost 20 years, and I have *never* gotten acclimated to the humid summers. I have so much trouble breathing :/
<Cheri703> so dry summers will be a welcome change :)
<joey> Cheri703: one of the many reasons I moved to Colorado from NY
<joey> Cheri703: it was always overcast, humid, and for several weeks a year we had no power or water due to storms
<Cheri703> Yeah, my parents live in western NY, and I have been there in july and august, and they don't have a/c >_< SOGGY SOGGY SOGGY and HOT
<joey> Cheri703: consequently I used to chop a lot of wood for the wood stove
<Cheri703> joey: same for them!
<Cheri703> they have a well though, so they're set on water :)
<joey> hmm efm...
<joey> I recognize those 3 letters
<ToyKeeper> Heh, the dry winters here make my sinuses bleed...  and the hot summers make me melt every time I step out of air-conditioned areas.  Our temperature range is from about -20 F to 110 F, and I really prefer about 40 F to 70 F.
<joey> efm: sean still around?
<ToyKeeper> joey: You're familiar with our local premium Linux service company, Tummy, no?  If so, you probably know efm.
<joey> ToyKeeper: actually that's what I love about Colorado
<joey> ToyKeeper: yep that's who I thought it was...
<ToyKeeper> Colorado springs and falls are nice.  :)
<Cheri703> ToyKeeper: yeah, but I've known ohio folks to go out west in the summer, say "hmm, it's probably like...80 with x% humidity, yeah?" and folks go O_O No, it's over 100F, so...it's likely comparable. difference is: evaporative cooling works in dry places, NOT in humid places
<joey> I tried to convince Oksana to move to Alaska but she wouldn't have it
<joey> then I tried Canada and should wouldn't have it
<Cheri703> former roommate moved to alaska, we were talking and she's like "it's only -25f today, it's not bad" I said she was insane
<ToyKeeper> Heh, Alaska summers are terrible if you want to go outside.  Hordes of huge mosquitos.
<joey> yeah the skeeters are ruthless
<joey> they are all the size of half-dollar coins
<joey> and they travel in packs like locusts
<joey> yay off Monday
<ToyKeeper> Oh, hey.  Federal holiday.  Woot!
<joey> ok I'm heading out. I think for fun I'm going to work on my sdf.org gopher page
<joey> toodles
<Cheri703> I'm heading out shortly too. have a good evening folks!
<efm> joey: yes, though he's out of town at the moment
<efm> Cheri703: what brand of electric trike do you have? I was thinking of swapping my car for one this year
<efm> ttyl Cheri703
<Cheri703> well, I have a Trident Trikes Spike, and I added a kit from e-bike kit to it. so it's an aftermarket change
<Cheri703> (I'm still here, ride hasn't come yet)
<efm> ah
<Cheri703> I'm hoping to upgrade trike and/or kit at some point soon
<efm> Sean got an electric bike last year, and rode it everywhere
<Cheri703> you can add e-bike kits to pretty much ANY bike or trike these days
<efm> I'm more of a trike speed
<efm> hmm
<Cheri703> recumbent trikes are THE BEST
<Cheri703> LOVE
<ToyKeeper> I went on some good rides with Sean on his electric bike.
<ToyKeeper> I'm anxious for warmer months to get here so I can ride again.
<ToyKeeper> Besides, I have new bike lights to try out when it's warm enough at night to use them.
<efm> where I live is so close to the trail system, I could get anywhere in town with an electric
<Cheri703> depends on battery, SLA are...crap
<efm> It would be so nice to be able to go shopping without a car
<ToyKeeper> In the summer, I love to go out riding every night.
<Cheri703> also bear in mind that reported mileage will likely be less with a trike: heavier, more rolling resistance with 3 wheels. I was always towing a trailer and live in a hilly town, so I don't get great mileage from mine at the moment.
<ToyKeeper> In the winter though...  I have to get by with DDR and other indoor activities.
<Cheri703> hoping to either: get a LiFePo4 battery, get a whole new hub WITH LiFePo4 battery, or some other option.
<Cheri703> efm: where do you live?
<efm> Fort Collins, in the Fossil Creek valley down south
<Cheri703> ah, ok :)
<efm> I'm only a mile from the second major shopping district, though, so it's eminantly bikeable
<Cheri703> nice
<efm> oh, the spike folds..thats awesome
<Cheri703> efm: most do
<Cheri703> icetrikes.co has a nice fold
<Cheri703> http://www.hpvelotechnik.com/index_e.html has some nice folders
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, I'm not very familiar with LiFePo4 batteries...  though they have come up a few times lately while I searched for Li-Ion cells for LED torches.
<Cheri703> ICE trikes are VERY nice
<Cheri703> there's actually a dealer outside denver
<Cheri703> efm: this one will blow your mind: www.evolvetrikes.com though it's not out yet
<Cheri703> ToyKeeper: they're considered the best currently available for e-bikes
<Cheri703> great range
<Cheri703> efm: if you're curious about recumbents, check out the forums at www.bentrideronline.com
<Cheri703> AMAZING resource
<Cheri703> what I want eventually is a velomobile :)
<ToyKeeper> For now, I'd be happy to find a good skirt guard for my bike.  They're hard to find in the US though.
<efm> I just have to head over to http://www.rockymountainrecumbents.com/ some time and do a test ride
<Cheri703> ToyKeeper: check out http://letsgorideabike.com/blog/ they have some skirt+bike tips :)
<Cheri703> efm: if you were buying, and not in bargain basement price range (that's where the spike is, and where I was when I first got it), I'd HIGHLY recommend at least test riding ICE trikes, they're excellent
<Cheri703> though most of the brands that rmr sells are pretty good too :)
<efm> thanks Cheri703 I'm not that price constrained, if it's a car replacement (which I'm planning)
<Cheri703> hehe, then check out velomobiles :D
<Cheri703> they're awesome
<efm> the ice trikes look to have a good suspension
<Cheri703> sorry, you guys got me on a topic I'm passionate about :)
<ToyKeeper> As for a car, I can't really bring myself to care enough to actually buy one instead of using the one my parents gifted me.
<efm> HA
<Cheri703> efm: yeah, my parents both have ICE Adventure models, I'm eyeing the Sprint
<Cheri703> there's a velomobile shell available for the sprint that would be a followup purchase for me :)
<Cheri703> http://velomobiles.ca/BorealisV3.html
<efm> the video for the ICE Adveture is lovely
<Cheri703> the adventure is similar to the sprint, but higher seat
<Cheri703> my parents love theirs
<Cheri703> I've been lusting after ICE trikes for years
<Cheri703> I had a recumbent *bike* years ago (bought it in high school) and realized that the only things I disliked would be solved by having a 3rd wheel, but it took until end of 2011 to finally get myself a trike :) (about 9-10 years later)
<Cheri703> alright, well, sorry for rambling about trikes :) my ride is on his way, so I'm off for a while. have a good weekend folks!
<efm> you too Cheri703!
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-02-12
<nealmcb> Howdy, gang.  Just passing thru on my way to wikipedia....
#ubuntu-us-co 2018-02-12
<slappy751> ┬┬─┐┌─┐ ┌─┐┬ ┬┌─┐┌─┐┬─┐┌┐┌┌─┐┌┬┐┌─┐ ┌─┐┬─┐┌─┐
<slappy751> │├┬┘│   └─┐│ │├─┘├┤ ├┬┘│││├┤  │ └─┐ │ │├┬┘│ ┬
